# Should one provide past incidents to a new insurance company?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I didn't realize I've had 3 incidents already in the past 36 months so my insurance company (Progressive) is not renewing my insurance coverage. I didn't realize insurance companies had such rules. My last accident I was at fault. The other party got the payout. I believe the other 2 is more like hitting a deer so uninsured coverage covered them. I'm looking at being with All State now and the online quote is asking for past incidents within the past 5 years, should one actually provide these? Wouldn't they reject insuring me?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Insurance companies share information with each other through an exchange, been that way for years. They already know everything about you before you even submit your application. 
Go ahead and be untruthful on your application, then they’ll know you’re liar too!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree with Uber’s Guber. Probably any insurance company that you contact will be able to get your history easily. Also, there’s wording somewhere in the policy and/or the application for insurance to the effect that lying or omitting information in order to get coverage is considered fraud. They are probably asking for you to share incidents to make sure they don’t miss anything. They probably have a time frame in which older claims may fall off, but will surcharge you for newer stuff. They will most likely include a question as to whether you have ever had a company cancel or nonrenew your policy. Tell them the truth in that regard as well. If you have a problem getting coverage dealing directly, you might have better luck with a broker.
Good luck.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here in Canada they have a universal database that they check. If you omit info you won’t get covered when they run your info.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Many years ago I had insurance with I believe State Farm. I was in 3 accidents in a very short period of time, like less than a month. None my fault. In fact I was not even moving during any of them.

1. Stopped at stop sign, lady came out of a parking lot and hit the Drivers side back corner. 
2. Stopped at a red light, lady plowed in to the middle passenger side of my car after she lost control.
3. Parked in a parking spot and a lady pulled through her spot and hit the front of my car

Funny thing was all three ladies were insured by the same insurance company I had. After I got my car fixed, all at one time the insurance company paid and a few weeks later I got a notice of cancellation in the mail with a refund for the remainder of my policy term. Cancelled for excessive claims. 

I fought with them about it and they agreed I did nothing wrong. When they went to reinstate my policy my premium had gone up almost $200.00 for a 6 month period. Needless to say I went to another company.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Many years ago my grandfather had a similar experience, with either State Farm or Farmer’s. His car was hit a couple of times while parked and empty. The at fault drivers’ insurance paid the claims ( I don’t remember if either was the same insurance company as his) but he was non-renewed for being ”accident prone.” He was recently retired and figured it was time to get a senior driver off the books.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Most insurance company share information from LexisNexis.
You can request a copy of the report:






Order Your Report Online - LexisNexis Risk Solutions Consumer Disclosure







consumer.risk.lexisnexis.com


----------

